# Lighting Voltages



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

No, voltage drop, and more fixtures per circuit!


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

three. phase.


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

277 for 480v?

208 for 120v?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

But will only need 2 phases?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

2phase for 208, 277 will only need 1.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

In Canada 347v is pretty common. 

Allows for lower ampacity, so more fixtures can go on a smaller wire for longer distances.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

120/208 and 347/600 Common three phase voltage in Canada. 600v ballasts are rare these days 347 common in commercial/industrial. 
120/240 split phase in most (non-highrise) residential. (120 used in all lighting)

Another point .. Most highrise apartments are connected 3 phase , therefore stove/dryer outlets are only 208v (appliances have to be ordered 208v if you want full power to the appliances) 

3 phase voltage high voltage (phase to phase) divided by root 3 (1.73) = low voltage (phase to common/neutral)


----------

